# Nook for $99 at Woot.com (deal is over)



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Of course deals at Woot! don't last long but this just started tonight..

Refurbished Nook 3G + wifi $99 plus $5 shipping.

Authorized for Square Trade extended warranty.

http://www.woot.com

ETA: Deal is done..


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

It is still there...  If I wasn't unemployed right now I would be getting me one!!!   Love WOOT!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a super good deal for a 3G Nook.  Anybody who has been looking for a library book ereader should jump at this.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The irony is that Woot is now owned by Amazon..

I'm not in the market since I have more Kindles than people here but thought it might interest someone.  Looks like several hours left (unless they sell out).


----------

